# Into The Forest



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Interesting movie. Story line is the power goes out for some reason and never comes back. Two sisters living in a really nice house near a forest are depicted struggling thru the hardships of living without power or supplies of any kind other than what they can provide from the forest. Kinda slow and draggy in parts but rather interesting. What was a nice house deteriorates pretty quickly (you really can appreciate how important it is to have clean rain gutters on your house) and...if I go any further it might spoil the movie. I would recommend this movie. 

Rich


----------

